# Excellent Forum.



## Curious (Sep 30, 2015)

Concerning mental health I look toward my mind and my thoughts thinking they are in charge of me. My mind and my thoughts talk to me through my mind which I think is spiritual. I know my mind and thoughts also talk to my body parts and they talk back. Why do I have to argue with my ego are whatever thought, to say I am a good person who says I am depressed and nuts. Where do my thoughts or ego come from to tell me I am depressed and crazy?I would like to believe I am a good person but the word good has many explanations of it's meaning.

I am drawn to my religious side for positive help and the human side of Satan (that's his side) for the depression. It's that simple. writer one


----------



## Retired (Sep 30, 2015)

Please see if you gain any insights into these important questions among the following related articles:

International OCD Foundation | What is Scrupulosity? (PDF)

Scrupulosity: When OCD Targets Your Religious and Moral Values

Scrupulosity: Where OCD Meets Religion, Faith, and Belief


----------



## Curious (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes I understand studying them now. writer one

---------- Post Merged at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:28 PM ----------

I am a Christian and have been a sinner and still sin. The trick with that is to learn from that mistake and move on. Good is good and bad is bad, regardless of what the person thinks are understands about it. If I stub my toe and was not looking where I was going, that's my fault and not my foots fault or whatever caused me to stumble. It has taken me a third of my life to understand the human part of me and the spiritual side as well. I feel my mind and emotions are spiritual because I hear a voice in my head that i cannot see but I know it's there.

I am ignorant of my spiritual side, but not my human side. My spiritual side is my soul side with emotions which I hate and wish my emotions would become my memories where I could just turn them off. I wonder about my mind and ego so I would know who is in charge of me. writer one


----------



## PrincessX (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello high strung, have you asked your family doctor for psychiatrist referral? Maybe this will help.
Hope you consider it as friendly advice.
All the best to you!


----------

